# Brand new



## PFCDeitz (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Everyone my name is Kris

Im brand new to Trains as an adult. had a few HO trains as a Kid and recently found them and relived the memories and would love to get back into it and enjoy it. 

I plan to try and be as active as i can on here

Im In Ga and not sure it anyone else is or not. Maybe we could meet up and I can see your trains! Or any local Train shops


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, jump right in!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just cause you're getting older doesn't mean you have to grow up. Trains are fun.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome back to the hobby, it's for all ages. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

welcome, glad to see you here and no don't worry were all a bunch of kids in adults bodies....or are we?


----------



## PFCDeitz (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha! Can't wait to start! My son is turning one in a week so he is not old enough yet. 

I just got out of the saltwater aquarium hobby and needed something to do

Where is a good place to start looking for trains? 

I'm going to dig all mine out and clean it up 

It's the track with the ball plastic base. Pictures soon


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Another new person.......WOW......the site just keeps growing....welcome to a great site.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey, when my son turned about 6 we used to go get McDonalds and sit and watch the trains in the Roseville, CA Southern Pacific yard while we ate. I was a special time and he still remembers it at 22. Have fun with your son. Remember, with children, its not quality, is quantity. My son turned into my best friend.


----------

